

Remote Jobs, but WHERE? - ebbflowgo

In the spirit of monthly job postings, I&#x27;ve scraped the jobs off We Work Remotely and showcased them on a map.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;whispering-refuge-4514.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>Even though remote jobs can be done anywhere, my expectation is that working full-time at a company based out of Italy is culturally different than one based in New York.<p>Has location (i.e. culture) influenced your remote job experience? (workflow, travel, promotions)?
======
MichaelCrawford
I have a few consulting clients and employers listed by country at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

While I've been successful with purely remote contracts, in which I never once
met the clients, I far prefer clients that I can visit from time to time. It's
kind of nice to show up in person with a deliverable.

------
opusdie
Not related to location, but still noteworthy: If you're not going to be part
of a team, it's always going to be weird because the culture of the brick and
mortar office will be so entrenched in everyone who works there. On the other
hand, if you really want to do well - then try to integrate into the team and
not be an 'outsider', or feel the need to brand yourself as 'the remoter'

------
ploureiro
FYI, if I try to click London I get a 500. Thanks for the map

~~~
ihatehandles
And some other locations as well. Otherwise map is super handy, well done

~~~
ebbflowgo
Will fix this shortly and thanks!

------
weishigoname
The map really helpful to me, too, thanks for that

------
lsevvy
absolutely, I agree that even though the job may be remote, physical location
is still important to take into consideration.

Thanks for the map!!

